# How would you like to go to a park like this?



## VGmaster9 (Mar 4, 2013)

How would you like to go to a park that includes this many rides? Which ride would you go on first? Which ride would go on the most? How often would you go there? Here's a list of all the rides the park would have.

Roller coasters

Classic woodie
Terrain woodie
Junior woodie
Dueling GCI twister
GG woodie
Intamin woodie
RMC steel hybrid coaster
Schwarzkopf looper
Schwarzkopf shuttle looper
Schwarzkopf jumbo jet
Arrow multi-looper
Arrow suspended
Arrow mine train
Vekoma tilt coaster
Vekoma invertigo boomerang
Vekoma suspended family coaster
Vekoma motorbike
Vekoma family boomerang
Vekoma illusion coaster
B&M inverter
B&M standup
B&M diver
B&M floorless
B&M hyper coaster
B&M flyer
B&M wingrider
Intamin giga coaster
Intamin strata coaster
Intamin blitz
Intamin zacspin
Intamin launched freefall
Intamin inverted impulse
Intamin half-pipe
Togo pipeline
S&S air launched
S&S screamin squirrel
S&S 4th dimension
S&S polercoaster
Mack bobsled
Mack powered coaster
Premier LIM coaster
Gerstlauer spinning coaster
Gerstlauer eurofighter
Maurer Sohne X-car coaster
Maurer Sohne wild mouse
Caripro dual batflyer
Some kiddie coasters

Thrill rides

S&S tower (3 tower combo featuring a double shot, space shot, and turbo drop)
S&S screamin swing
S&S sky swatter
S&S sky sling
Sky coaster
Intamin first gen freefall
Intamin giant drop (connected to the reverse freefall coaster)
Intamin gyro drop
Intamin looping starship
Intamin flight trainer
Huss giant frisbee
Huss jump 2
Huss fly away
Huss top spin
Huss condor
Huss enterprise
Huss swing around
Huss booster
Huss UFO
Huss ranger
Zamperla mega disko
Zamperla air race
Zamperla rotoshake
Zamperla hawk
Zierer star shape
Fabbri booster
Evolution
Chance chaos
Chance double inverter
Chance falling star
Starflyer
Orbiter
Top scan
Vekoma wakkiki wave
Matterhorn (enclosed)
Hully gully
Pendulum claw ride

Family rides

Carousel
Scrambler
Flying scooters
Swinging pirate ship
Music express
Whip
Tilt-a-whirl
Wave swinger
Antique cars
Speedway cars
Giant ferris wheel
Bumper cars
Numerous dark rides
Interactive dark ride
Round-up
Vekoma mad house
Vekoma sky shuttle
Chance rotor
Teacups
Huss troika
Huss topple tower
Intamin barnstormer
Intamin parachute drop
Rock n tug
Bayurn kurve
Monster

Water rides

Arrow log flume
Intamin river rapids
Shoot the chute
Mack interactive boat ride
Mack water coaster
Dinghy slides
Raft slide
Tow boat ride
Some water dark rides
Zeirer jet skis

Other attractions

Three childrens areas
Miniature golf course
Video arcade
Go-kart tracks
Laser tag
Numerous walk through attractions, including a full scale haunted house
Chairlift/skyway ride
Observation tower
Subway tram ride (that takes you to each area in the park)
Iwerks turbo simulator
Miniature railway
Gyro tower


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 4, 2013)

Too much to take in. The really high ones would be cut out, simply because I'm a bit of an acrophobe. If anything, all those pictures are making me want to play Roller Coaster Tycoon forever.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 4, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> If anything, all those pictures are making me want to play Roller Coaster Tycoon forever.



While you play that, you could check out the upcoming game Theme Park Studio, which is supposed to be a much better version of RCT.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd buy a month pass and go on everything. I really like swinging rides so I'd probably go on those twice.


----------



## Azure (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd just creep around the kiddie pool and the beer gardens, maybe piss behind the windmill on the mini-golf course.


----------



## Percy (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not a fan of amusement parks. Though perhaps I'd check out the water attractions.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not big on amusement parks but, I'd go for the go-carts if nothing else.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 4, 2013)

If it was nearby, sure. If it's my normal 5-6 hour drive to Valencia (Which would take me through the heart of LA >.<) then HELL no. I love roller-coasters, so I'd have no issue there. The only thing that makes me hate amusement parks these days is SMALL CHILDREN. I wish people would do something to keep them under control.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't like thrill rides. I get my amusement park kicks with the shows and costumed characters. And snacks.


----------



## Jaseface (Mar 5, 2013)

Sadness lol the list doesnt have the ones from my local park that I like (A few come close we have a one of a kind Schwarzkopf Double Looper with an a additonal track curve) You should a Zierer Launch tower Coaster to the mix.  But I would ride the S&S Tower, Top Scan, Sky Coaster, Huss Top Spin, and a Huss Enterprise.  My two favorite rides are these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCVJaZ1zrT4  and  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2ekzcQvtmo 

Warning those who have been to bigger parks may laugh at this but its all we have in utah :V


----------



## Furcade (Mar 5, 2013)

Water rides are my favourite. Especially when the water is properly recycled and efficiently managed so I don't feel like a jerk for riding them, a la Dreamworld/Whitewater World (chute-type rides which are actually atmospheric are awesome). That said, the last time I went to a theme park, I spent most of my time making up excuses for not riding things like your Intamin Giant Drop/"Launched Freefall" and instead went and photographed animals. Seriously though, Tower of Terror makes a _lot_ of noise and I have no idea why they were allowed to put a zoo under it. All the animals must have some kind of PTSD by now.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 5, 2013)

As my idea of a thrill ride is screaming around race tracks, roller coasters and anything that is inherently 'safe' just doesn't do it for me. I fuckin love water parks though, that shit's a good time.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 5, 2013)

I wish I could ride roller coasters every day.


----------



## SilverCat (Mar 6, 2013)

I dont like water parks and rides because i can never be completely sure of the personal hygeine of other guests... I've gotten some cold-like sickness the day after going to one and i swear its from the park. Roller coasters are pretty rad, though


----------

